# What does Brookfield offer?



## Decon (29 Dec 2012)

Is signing up with Brookfield Global Relocation Services a compulsorily component of joining the Canadian Forces regardless if: we choose to live in the shacks, don’t maintain a residence, and have no dependents? Is it required that we open an account with them prior to leaving for BMQ?

The only asset I'm leaving behind during my initial training phase is my truck. On that note, does Brookfeild offer auto insurance to CF members? 
I'm not certain how significant this corporation is to CF members or what personal assets they manage. The only thing I've been informed to do is keep every piece of documentation they issue.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 Dec 2012)

Brookfield does our moves in most cases.  At one point BTL (Basic Training List) postings were not done by them, I am not sure if that is still the case.  You do not work with them until instructed to and both you and they have all documentation required for them to open the file.  Normally this is a posting message, and they usually get it 3-5 days after you do.

The recruiting centre will be able to answer questions regarding Brookfield, but they do not offer insurance.  The CF uses a very small part of their potential services.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Dec 2012)

As well, to your first question, Yes; their use during a move is compulsary. There was a Navy Chief a few years ago who, being fed up with the lousy service during is move to Ottawa, moved on his own back to the coast. Though he was not reprimanded and did get reimbursed, it triggerred two things; DND and BRS rewrote the policies and BRS cleaned up there act a little. Actually during my move from Ottawa back to Halifax this past July, I was VERY impressed with the service as compared to 24 months prior when I moved to Ottawa (IR). 
Short of it, BRS is part of your CF life for any moves. Note, the CF still coordinates TD for coursing/deployments.

BTW Happy New Year!

Pat


----------

